# Schwachsinn im Mindener Tageblatt



## dr_drum (5. Mai 2011)

Artikel vom 3.5.11:
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/porta_westfalica/4440253_Mit_Karacho_quer_durch_den_Privatwald.html

Habe selten so einen einseitigen und schwachsinnigen Zeitungsartikel gelesen.
Wir MTbler werden als "Extremisten" mit (fast) krimineller Energie bezeichnet, die den Wald zerstören...
Passend ist der erste Satz "Wenn Förster Markus Uhr im Geländewagen durch sein Revier fährt...", pfelgt er damit Flora und Fauna und warnt Wildtiere vor bösen Wilderern...ähh Mountainbikern. (Sinngemäß von mir ergänzt  )

Echt lächerlich das ganze...

Natürlich sind die Strecken nicht legal, dennoch wurden Versuche dies zu ändern von den Zuständigen auch nicht aufgegriffen. Vorallem diese einseitige Berichterstattung ist echt schrecklich...

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Ulrich-40 (6. Mai 2011)

Hey,
ja diese Artikel erscheinen von Zeit zu Zeit. Das können wir zunächst mal nicht ändern. Gut ist , daß es viele Reaktionen als Leserbrief gibt. Ich kann Euch nur ermutern, euch daran zu beteiligen. Diese sollten aber natürlich nicht Frech daherkommen. Wir wollen ja mit einem Leserbf. die Außenwirkung ggfs. verbessern. Mit frechen Worten wäre das extrem kontraproduktiv.

chucki bo hatte an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben, daß die Eigentumskomponente der Knackpunkt ist. Das hat er nicht unrecht. Allerdings sind Waldbesitzer nicht vor vornherein Monster, die nix erlauben würden. Nur gefragt werden wollen sie - bei größeren "Umbauten" in jedem Fall - natürlich schon. Und ungefragt Baumfällen geht gar nicht. Die Bäume sind Eigentrum und stellen einen Wert dar. Ich möchte ja auch nicht, daß einer ungefragt an meinem Bike rumschraubt.

Meine Erfahrung ist eigentlich, daß tatsächlich so ist, wie das Sprichwort sagt: "wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es heraus"
Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.

Ich habe einen leisen Verdacht: der Förster hat ja quasi eine Wegbeschreibung veröffentlicht. Wer es noch nicht wußte, wo die (dort beschriebenen) Trails sind, der weiß es jetzt. Ist es also zu vermuten, daß der Traffic dort - und seis durch neugierige Fußgünger jetzt zunimmt. Und das ist natürlich wieder Wasser auf der Mühle des Försters. Absicht ?

Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apollon (6. Mai 2011)

der herr förster sollte nicht so ein langes gesicht ziehen, während er auf dem bild neben einem 30cm- trail sitzt. 
besser passen würde er neben einer der von waldarbeitern ausgefahrenen spurrillen, welche 50 cm tief in den boden ragen.
kaum zu fassen über was man sich aufregen kann. sorry - kein verständnis


----------



## gooni11 (6. Mai 2011)

Moin
Mir fällt dazu eigentlich nur eines ein.... und das bemerke ich JEDEN Tag ...immer und überall aufs neue... egal ob im Auto ... auf dem Bike ...auf der Arbeit oder sonstwo....

IDIOTEN GIBT ES HALT ÜBERALL.....!

Und der Mensch der solch einen Artikel veröffentlicht bzw jener welcher der sein ok dazu gibt KANN einfach nicht besser sein wie Förster Markus.

mfg


----------



## Peter88 (6. Mai 2011)

mal von der gehässigen und einseitigen Berichterstattung abgesehen...

bitte?
an welcher Stelle hat der Förster den unrecht?
ich würde die Aussagen des Försters genau so unterschreiben!

Ich will mich damit ganz sicher nicht zum heiligen erklären. natürlich fahre ich als mtbler gerne trails und ( moutainbikerehrensache )  pflege sie auch
genause sie ich mit dem rad als rechstabbieger über rote ampeln fahre oder oder oder
trotzdem ist zumindest eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und nicht in Ordnung.

und das jetzt hier leute als Idiotien bezeichent werden, die nur auf die Einhaltung von rechten und den respektvollen umgang mit fremden Eigentum drängen zeugt von mangelnder Kompetenz/Engstirnigkeit. genau so wie beim verfasser des Artikels


unser verein hatte letztes jahr 30 oder 40 artikel in der lokalen presse. anfangs hatten wir selbst bei den Sportjournalisten einiges an aufkläreungsarbeit zu leisten. dennoch glaube ich das das dazu beiträgt unseren sport in ein anderes licht zu rücken.
Also nicht nur rummotzen sondern auch taten folgen lassen.egal ob es wie der recht aufwendige versuch hier im forum eine eine legal mountainbikestrecke einzurichten oder nur ein smaltalk mit den waldarbeiten ist ( wobei ich leztens 10min lang erfolglos einen alten waldschrat versucht habe zu überzeugen das nicht die "waldradfahrer" die trinkpächen, tetrapacks liegen lassen, da wir ja nur mit mehrwegflaschen unterwegs sind )

gruß


----------



## gooni11 (6. Mai 2011)

Du kannst gern unterschreiben aber.....ich hab eben auch eine Meinung und die lautet ganz offiziell...

Jeder der *mir* erzählen möchte das irgendwer von uns mit einem MTB dem Wald schadet ist in *meinen* Augen ein Trottel!

Dieser Trottel mag vielleicht sogar irgendwo irgendwie in einem gewissen maße recht haben aber in meinen Augen ist das eben Schwachsinn denn unsere Umwelt hat ganz andere Probleme als uns böse MTBler .
Zum Thema Ordnungswiedrigkeit und Engstirnigkeit.....es ist eine Ordungswiedrigkeit stimmt aber  ein Waldeigentümer der sich so anstellt dem wäre es wohl auch recht wenn eben diese Jungs die jetzt was halbwegs sinnvolles mit ihrer Zeit anstellen dann auf dem Bahnhofsklo Drogen nehmen oder irgendwo Autos anstecken aus langer Weile.Haupsache sie sind nicht in SEINEM WALD !
Und DAS wäre für meine Begriffe engstirnig und dumm

Und ich denke noch etwas..... Einige Waldeigentümer oder sagen wir vielleicht besser Umweltschützer   würden bei einer finanziellen Spritze wohl plötzlich anders denken auch dessen bin ich mir recht sicher.

* Aber darüber kann man sich hier streiten bis zum Delirium , es wird nix bringen und ich möchte das auch gar nicht .... Echt nicht*!!
Aber das ist nun mal meine Meinung zu der ich auch stehe und Punkt.
Mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Mai 2011)

Man kann sich streiten bis zum Delirium, stimmt. Nur warum??

Wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby. Ich reg mich auch kurz über so einen Artikel auf - klar. NUR... was soll's?? Ich fahr am Wochenende wieder MTB. Das mache ich jetzt seit 18 Jahren. Und ich werd's auch weiter tun. 

Fakt ist: Wer ohne Erlaubnis Wege/Trails/Kicker/Kuhlen oder was weiß ich in den Wald zimmert, der muss eben damit leben, wenn es Menschen gibt, die das ablehnen. Vielleicht ist das sogar illegal. Vielleicht auch nicht. 

Nicht so dünnhäutig sein. Entweder dickfellig weitermachen oder zusehen, dass die Strecken geduldet werden. Nochmal : die gemeinten Trails sind bikeparkwürdig. Diese haben NICHTS mit den flowigen Singletrails zu tun, die wir alle gerne und überall fahren und eigentlich überall im Wald vorhanden sind. 

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Mai 2011)

diese MöchtegernNaturschützer habe alle einen an der Klatsche
wir fahren in der Natur und verändern sie mit unseren Reifen so wie es die Wettererosion auch macht.
vielmehr sollten sie mal nachgehen, wie der ganze Müll in den Wald dort kommt.
ich kenne keinen MTB'ler, der sich freihändigfahrend auf'm Trail die Nase putzt, ein Knoppers futtert oder nee Kippe ansteckt ect. und dann den Müll rechts links alles während der Fahrt fallen läßt 
und die Penner Förster genannt nee G-Klasse brauchen um Ihr Revier zu erkunden..aber immer schön Forsthaus Falkenau schauen aber nicht wie dort das Revier zu Fuß abschreiten OMFG bloß nicht, könnte ja Pflanzen zertreten 
da liebe ich mir doch das Bayern hier, alles viel geräumiger


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Mai 2011)

<-- "Tiefflieger unter den Radlern"

Zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) ich lasse mir meinen Profilstatus im Nachhinein patentieren (so wie etwa die FIFA das auch mit den "Weltmeisterbrötchen" gemacht hat
2.) ich sollte mir langsam sorgen machen...

Zu den Argumenten der Förster:
Es sollte klar sein das es einen Unterschied für das Wild macht ob man mit 40km/h durchs Unterholz bolzt oder ob da jemand einfach nur rumläuft. Darüber, wie es im Fall Tagesausflug Dackelklub 1899 e.V. aussieht lässt sich natürlich streiten, ist aber genau so sanktionierbar wie das fahren (Hunde kommen ja eigentlich an die Leine usw.)
Aus dem einfachen Grund weil die Viecher zu blöd sind um zwischen Fressfeind und Radfahrer zu unterscheiden, werden die entweder Nachaktiv oder verpissen sich ganz aus dem gebiet. Dadurch wird die Bejagung schwieriger bis unmöglich und dadurch wird der Forstbestand geschädigt, weil Wildpopulation wird zu groß. Ist halt, kann man nix machen.
Das der Harvester da seine Bahnen zieht ist im Volkswirtschaftlichen interesse, das muss so. (ich würde als Bauer ja auch gerne mein Feld bestellen dürfen, ne?)
Ausserdem ist der da nur zwei drei tage und dann noch zwei drei tage abransport von den Stöckchen. Die Viecher kommen da meistens wieder.


----------



## Peter88 (6. Mai 2011)

> Du kannst gern unterschreiben aber.....ich hab eben auch eine Meinung und die lautet ganz offiziell...
> 
> Jeder der mir erzählen möchte das irgendwer von uns mit einem MTB dem Wald schadet ist in meinen Augen ein Trottel!
> 
> ...


ich kenne alle diese argumente, manches sehe ich so wie du..
nur hat die sache immer mind. 2 seiten die man betrachten sollte.
Streiten möchte ich darüber sicher nicht,  aber gedankenaustasch betreiben


----------



## gooni11 (6. Mai 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> ich kenne alle diese argumente, manches sehe ich so wie du..
> nur hat die sache immer mind. 2 seiten die man betrachten sollte.
> Streiten möchte ich darüber sicher nicht,  aber gedankenaustasch betreiben


 so... genau so soll es doch sein oder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (6. Mai 2011)

Trottel hin oder her, in gewissen Belangen habe die recht. Das was du dann noch stellen kannst ist die gute alte Gretchenfrage, aber das nützt meistens nichts. In 10 Jahren, wenn so 90% der Waldnutzer MTB fahren, dann kannst du mal andenken das sich was ändert, vorher nicht...


----------



## Peter88 (7. Mai 2011)

[quoteIn 10 Jahren, wenn so 90% der Waldnutzer MTB fahren, dann kannst du mal andenken das sich was ändert, vorher nicht...][/quote]
wie kommst du drauf  ?

wollen wir eine feindliche übernahme planen 
..baum für baum abkaufen..


----------



## gooni11 (7. Mai 2011)

Moin
Ein Arbeitkollege meint gestern..... pflanzt euch doch ein eigenen Wald.......fand ich auch gut.
mfg


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Mai 2011)

Nein, dann haben WIR die fette Lobby und die Wanderer müssen zum Forstamt rennen um ihre Wanderwege zu legalisieren...


----------



## floggel (7. Mai 2011)

Der Förster in dem Artikel macht eigentlich einen recht vernünftigen Eindruck auf mich. Den zweitletzten Absatz haben hier wohl einige großzügig ignoriert.

Wenn ich einen Wald besitzen würde und kein MTBler wäre, hätte ich ganz sicher auch was gegen die Schlafanzug-RedBull-Kids, die mir mein Eigentum  umpflügen. Und dass selbst ein CC-Rad mehr Bodenerosion als gar kein Rad verursacht sollte jedem klar sein. Da hilft es auch nichts, sich auf irgendwelche anderen, vermeintlich schlimmeren Probleme zu berufen.


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Mai 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Der Förster in dem Artikel macht eigentlich einen recht vernünftigen Eindruck auf mich. Den zweitletzten Absatz haben hier wohl einige großzügig ignoriert.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Wald besitzen würde und kein MTBler wäre, hätte ich ganz sicher auch was gegen die Schlafanzug-RedBull-Kids, die mir mein Eigentum  umpflügen. Und dass selbst ein CC-Rad mehr Bodenerosion als gar kein Rad verursacht sollte jedem klar sein. Da hilft es auch nichts, sich auf irgendwelche anderen, vermeintlich schlimmeren Probleme zu berufen.



 exakt auf den Punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPCTorsten (14. Mai 2011)

und es geht weiter

http://www.mt-online.de/start/video/lokale_videos/4482430_Im_richtigen_Flow_durch_die_Natur.html


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Na also...... geht doch.
DAS hört sich für meine Begriffe vernünftig und überlegt an.
Und die Idee sich mal an einen Tisch zu setzten und einige Trails zu legalisieren (in Straßennähe evt wo Tiere nicht gestört werden )war ja scheinbar von der anderen Seite nicht zu erwarten.

Nun würd mich interessieren (*WIRKLICH*) wie Förster Markus und die Eigentümer das sehen...... 
Eigentlich warte ich jetzt nur auf eine ganz bestimmte Antwort...... ich bin gespannt...
mfg


----------



## Pevloc (14. Mai 2011)

> Nein, dann haben WIR die fette Lobby und die Wanderer müssen zum Forstamt rennen um ihre Wanderwege zu legalisieren...



Jawohl, so siehts aus, und dann schaffen wir noch die Autos von den Straßen weg für die RRler und lassen reine "Autowege" bauen.


----------



## Fattire (14. Mai 2011)

Hier hat es viele versuche gegeben legale Strecken zu bekommen, an den Radfahrern ist es nicht gescheitert!
Ich frage mich langsam wie es weitergehen soll? In GB ist die Forstverwaltung offensichtlich schon etwas weiter als hier. Dort werden offizielle Strecken mit den Bikern geschaffen, das führt zu einer Kanalisierung mit der beide Seiten glücklich werden.(dort werden auch sogenannte "Tiefflieger" berücksichtigt.)
Allerdings schließen sich dort die Biker auch besser zusammen als hier.
Ich denke wir Mountainbiker brauchen viel mehr Lobby und wir sollten uns Regionaler vernetzen. wenn ein kleiner Verein versucht eine Trainingsstrecke zu bekommen wird, daß sehr schwer. Wenn aber Vereine einer Region eine Zweckgemeinschaft bilden steigen die Chancen schon ordentlich. Es gibt ja auch durchaus positive Beispiele wie die geduldete Strecke im Schopketal bei Oerlinghausen. Wenn man die illegale Strecke am Tretbecken kennt und mal einen vorher-nachher Vergleich anstellt, der wird sehen das dort viel weniger los ist seit es den Spot im Schoppketal gibt.


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

Fattire schrieb:


> Hier hat es viele versuche gegeben legale Strecken zu bekommen, an den Radfahrern ist es nicht gescheitert!
> Ich frage mich langsam wie es weitergehen soll? In GB ist die Forstverwaltung offensichtlich schon etwas weiter als hier. Dort werden offizielle Strecken mit den Bikern geschaffen, das führt zu einer Kanalisierung mit der beide Seiten glücklich werden.(dort werden auch sogenannte "Tiefflieger" berücksichtigt.)
> Allerdings schließen sich dort die Biker auch besser zusammen als hier.
> Ich denke wir Mountainbiker brauchen viel mehr Lobby und wir sollten uns Regionaler vernetzen. wenn ein kleiner Verein versucht eine Trainingsstrecke zu bekommen wird, daß sehr schwer. Wenn aber Vereine einer Region eine Zweckgemeinschaft bilden steigen die Chancen schon ordentlich. Es gibt ja auch durchaus positive Beispiele wie die geduldete Strecke im Schopketal bei Oerlinghausen. Wenn man die illegale Strecke am Tretbecken kennt und mal einen vorher-nachher Vergleich anstellt, der wird sehen das dort viel weniger los ist seit es den Spot im Schoppketal gibt.



Da komm ich her da gehör ich hin.
Is einfach die geilste Stadt vonne Welt ....


----------



## Fattire (14. Mai 2011)

Sehr zielführender Beitrag fettes lob von mir.


----------



## ROC (14. Mai 2011)

Naja, da bin ich ja mel gespannt... Wird eh im Sand verlaufen. Die stellen sich quer, und wir biken immer weiter. Zumal alles schon vorhanden war, Verein usw. Versicherungstechnich war auch alles in bester Ordnung. Bis die Wahl vorbei war Können mich ma KREUZWEISE die Spinner.

OVER AND OUT


----------

